# Recieving



## AceT9 (Jun 10, 2006)

*I have ordered seeds before and had them shipped but do they always go into your mail or do sometimes they go to your front porch?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

AceT9 said:
			
		

> *I have ordered seeds before and had them shipped but do they always go into your mail or do sometimes they go to your front porch?*


*I would have to say they are always put in your mailbox. *


----------



## 051181 (Jun 11, 2006)

what the hell kind of ?????? is that ,,,,,does your mailman beliver to your porch or your mailbox ,,,,maybe if it will not fit in the box then maybe hell put it on the porch ,,,,,


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 21, 2006)

youd need to order ALLOT of seeds for them not to fit.


----------

